# Sweat proof face makeup?



## Guest

You would want to use Pancake makeup and set it with a product called LiquiSet made by Ben Nye.

Ben Nye LiquiSet


----------



## Phantom On A Budget

Ben Nye Final Seal, Mehron's Barrier Spray, and Kryolan's Fixier Spray all work well to help set makeup of various types. Creme based makeup will need a setting powder first, of course.


----------



## runswithvampires

theatrical make up. i used to face paint and that stuff holds up well. Face paint, Body paint, Kryolan, Snazaroo, Face Painting supplies


----------



## Spats

Why does no one suggest PAX, or even APAX? It's acrylic paint + surgical adhesive, the best stuff out there, and used in body painting and face makeup all the time, not just prosthetics.

The non-tacky stuff is here...

Composite Effects - APAX Paint, Quality PAX Paint alternative

You can airbrush it on, paint it on, or (likely the best option) use makeup sponges.

I painted both hands green with it over a weekend recently, to test it. I wore it from 10:00am to 7:30 pm... no cracking or peeling, no stickiness, no wear, and it came right off with the remover. No problems at all.

I really am surprised it has not become the defacto makeup for halloween.


----------



## MHooch

I have always had good success with Ben Nye makeup, and the "final seal" stuff really makes the makeup durable. I perspire rather...um shall we say...FREELY, especially around my hairline and upper lip, and it works great for me.


----------



## Skulkin

I'm with MHooch, Ben Nye AquaColor with Final Seal spray is the way to go. I work at The Costume Shop here in Boise and I wear costumes and make-up every day in October (and usually on Saturdays during the rest of the year). I wear it for at least 8 hours and it's very durable. You can get it off with soap and water which is alot easier than creme make-up.


----------



## Phantom On A Budget

Spats said:


> I really am surprised it has not become the defacto makeup for halloween.


Probably for the same reason that spirit gum is commonly hailed as the Halloween adhesive of choice. There are so many other, better options out there (I'm a Pros-Aide nut, myself), but the average Halloween goer or shop employee recognizes spirit gum as that stuff you glue things to your face with, so off they go trying to adhere prosthetics with that crap. As awesome as PAX is, I don't use it right now because I already have a supply of creme makeup to run through, and for better or worse that's doing the trick for me at the moment.


----------



## the dogman

i read about an alcohol based make up somewhere, it might have been here, but it claimed to be sweat proof and somewhat water proof, you might want to look into that a bit see if its what your looking for...


----------



## Phantom On A Budget

Alcohol activated is some of my favorite makeup out there (activated and removed with 99% isopropyl alcohol), but tends to be pricier than other options. Worth the money, though. Doesn't require any powder or finishing spray to set it.


----------



## ElaineBee

Hi Tish, I suggest you to use Ageless Derma products.

__________________________________________

skincarebazar.com/collections/mineral-makeup


----------

